# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  izdajalica da ili  ne?

## snupi

Drage moje trebam savjet, izdajam se vec 7,5 pol mjeseci i  to rucnom izajalicom i mogu je stiskati samo desnom rukom. Neki dan sam iz zavrkancije stopala koliko puta  stisnem izajalicu tjekom jednog podoja ispadne između 1500 i 2000 puta. vec me boli  ruka, da li da odem kupiti elekricnu izdajalicu ili ne?Kroz cjeli dan izdojim oko pola litre mlijeka, :utezi:

----------


## Apsu

Pa ja bi ju na tvom mjestu kupila još prije 6 mjeseci  :Grin:

----------


## sss

Meni ovo zvuči strahovito puno stiskanja. Ako tijekom samo jednog izdajanja stisneš 1500 puta, to znači da 30 minuta stisneš svake sekunde jednom. To je stvarno prebrzo (i frustrirajuće). Bojim se da nešto radiš krivo. Kad se stvori podtlak koji uvuče bradavicu, dovoljno je držati stisnutu ručku sve dok mlijeko izlazi. Tek kad prestane, stisne se ponovo. Ja sam znala držati tako i 10-ak sekundi, između dva stiskanja. Tada to nije uopće naporno za ruke.

----------


## Konfuzija

Uf. A zašto se moraš izdajati? Meni za jedan deci treba skoro pola sata i užas mi je za bradavice. Imam isto mehaničku, pretpostavljam da su električne bolje.

----------


## Ginger

> Pa ja bi ju na tvom mjestu kupila još prije 6 mjeseci


I ja

----------


## Ginger

Konfuzija, ja ne mogu izdajati uopce
Mogla sam samo u fazi prepunjenosti, a tad me izdajalica spasila

----------


## Ninunanu

> Pa ja bi ju na tvom mjestu kupila još prije 6 mjeseci


potpis samo takav XD
Ja se isto nemogu više izdojiti, sise pale
ima ko kakvu tehniku osim rukom :D
trebala bi izdojiti malo jer je ubrzo moram dat na čuvanje na 24sata

----------


## Argente

snupi, kupuj stroj na struju, majke ti
(BTW i ja spadam u neuspješne izdojilje)

----------


## Apsu

Da, ni ja se ne mogu izdojit, par kapi i stane.
Al bitno da malcu curi. To što do nedugo nisam mogla mrdnut iz kuce nema veze  :Grin:

----------


## palčica

Kupuj. I moje suosjećanje oko ručnog izdajanja. Danas bih si kupila najskuplju. Dala bih joj i ime.

----------


## lulu-mama

Iz mog iskustva izdajanja 5 mjeseci (samo na poslu) :
Električna — da, ako je dobra! Ove jeftinije prozvode grozne i jake zvukove. Meni mlijeko od njih nije curilo. Psihološka barijera.
Dobra mi je bila medela symfony, ali dođe 200€.

Ručna— pošto sam na nju navikla, bila mi je najbolja. Gore ti je netko napisao da ne moraš toliko grčevito tiskati, posebno kad imaš letdown.

Ako možeš, posudi električnu da isprobaš. Jer dati tolike pare...pa da ti onda mlijeko ne curi. Osim toga, beba sad manje sisa ako je na fohrani

----------


## Ame4

Meni je danas 10 i pol mjeseci kako se izdajam i kao i ti razmišljam o istome. Do sad sam imala (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu prva 4. mjeseca a nakon nje sam prešla na Lansinohovu, pošto mi je (kršitelj koda)ova otiškla k vragu. Ne znam što mi bi da onda nisam uzela električnu, ali nema veze. Tješim se jedino da imam super mišiće na rukama. Koliko ti bebač pojede mlijeka na dan tj. da li mu je potrebno više od tih tvojih pola litre? Ako je, kupi električnu i udri. Ako mu je ovih pola litre dovoljno i ako tih pola litre uspješno održavaš, ja na tvom mjestu ne bih uzimala električnu. Ali sve je na tebi. 
I ja na početku stišćem brzo i više puta, a nakon toga krenem manje ali držim dulje (i to sam skužila tek nakon 6 mjeseci).  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

ja sam se izdajala u početku s ručnom i oonda smo kupili električnu i spasila me!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## martinaP

Moja kolegica koja se izdaja već nekoliko godina je jako zadovoljna sa Med_elinom električnom, a sa Av_entovom električnom nije bila zadovoljna (dok joj je A. ručna bila ok).

----------


## snupi

nije dovoljno nadopunjujemo sa formulom, jer sam sretna kaj imam i toliko mlijeka, ali poceli smo i sa dohranom.

----------


## Sadie

Kupit cu rucnu izdajalicu, ali me znam koju. Dvoumim se izmedu (kršitelj koda)ove i TommeeT. Citala sam negdje da je TommeeTippee bolja za `obdarenije`. Nekima je bolja A, nekima TT, pa mi se cini da je to individualno.

----------


## maca papucarica

Sadie, izdajalica u pripremi ti ne treba.
Osim ako već znaš da nećeš moći biti sa bebom cijelo vrijeme od ranih dana i sl.

Beba ti je najbolja izdajalica.
Najefikasnije prazni dojku, najbolje potiče adekvatnu proizvodnju.
Glavna sestra rodilišta na tečaju za trudnice koji sam pohađala tvrdi da otkad su uklonili izdajalice iz redovne uporabe u rodilištu, nemaju problema sa mastitisima, ragadama i sl.

U slučaju prijeke potrebe za izdajanjem, izdojiti se možeš i ručno (topli tuš da se kanalići rašire i onda ručno izdajanje), a izdajalicu možeš kupiti gotovo na svakom uglu. 
Isto kao i bočice, dudice, grijače, sterilizatore...

Jesi li pogledala Rodin film o dojenju Mliječna staza?
Ja sam kroz njega naučila puno o dojenju.
I čitajući sve moguće topice o problemima sa dojenjem dok sam bila trudna.

----------


## Sadie

Pogledat cu film.
Mislila sam ju kupiti jer ce mi nekad zatrebati, pa da ne jurim po nju kad zaskripi (kad necu moc bit doma za vrijeme papice i sl.).

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni u 14 mjeseci dojenja nije zatrebala.  :Unsure: 
Kad je bio jako mali, nije mi padalo napamet odvajati se od njega na duže jer vrijeme hranjenja jednostavno nije postojalo (dojila sam na zahtjev). 
Išao je kud i ja i dojili smo kad i gdje je trebalo.
Kad je postao veći, već sam se mogla organizirati tako da ga nahranim i izađem, a za slučaj nužde tu je onda bila i dohrana.

----------


## Ginger

Rucno izdajanje je, ako ga uopce budes trebala, i najbolje

Ali, meni nije nikako islo
I izdajalica me spasila nakon svakog poroda
Prvi put sam s njom navlacila kolicinu mlijeka, jer malena je bila premala i nikako i nikako...
A druga dva puta me spasila od prepunjenosti - mlijeko je krenulo jako brzo i bilo ga je u potocima, za ne povjerovati
I tt mi je bolja od a (nisam nimalo obdarena, jel)
Tako da je meni izdajalica bila spas, a imam do sad 51 i pol mjesec dojenja iza sebe  :Smile: 

Ali, izdajalicu mozes kupiti iza svakog ugla, ako se pokaze potreba
Nazoves i velis da ti kupe i donesu opranu
Doduse, ja sam ju treci put nosila odmah u rodiliste, jer sam imala mjesta u koferu (svaki porod sam nosila sve manje stvari hehe) i bila je u upotrebi 48 sati nakon poroda

----------


## Ginger

I da, koristila sam je samo za povecanje kolicine i uklanjanje prepunjenosti koja je kod mene trajala tjednima
Isto ko maca sam dojila (dojim) na zahtjev i za obrok se nisam izdajala
Kad je prepunjenost prosla, vise se nisam ni mogla izdajati
A i tih prvih mjeseci je mene tesko odljepiti od bebe  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

I ja sam izdajalicu kupila tek kad sam vidjela da mi bas treba. I to negdje mozda treci dan nakon poroda. Odvojenost od bebe, carski, intenzivna... I eto ti odbijacice  :Smile: 
Meni je izdajalica pomogla da i odrzim proizvodnju jer beba nije htjela sisati i da na kraju uspijem dojiti. 

No s drugim djetetom je u tri godine dojenja valjda nikad nisam upotrijebila. Mladja ni danas nije komplicirana osobica  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

LOL Anci, moje su sve jedna kompliciranija od druge  :lool: 

Je, i ja sam imala isti slucaj nakon carskog, mlijeko nikako ne dolazi, ona jako mala i moralo se paziti da ne padne na tezini, nije htjela/mogla vuci i jos je bila uspavana od zutice
A nakon vaginalaca mlijeko je jako brzo pocelo navirati tako da ove cicoljupke nisu ni priblizno mogle popapati
I najbolje mi je bilo kad mi je sestra u rodilistu rucno izdojila napetost, al ja sama nisam nikako znala
Al jbg, nisam ju moga zvati bas svaki sat-dva, a bome ni doma  :lool: 
Tako da mi je i tu izdajalica pomogla
Viskove sam fino dodavala starijim curama u obicno mlijeko  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> No s drugim djetetom je u tri godine dojenja valjda nikad nisam upotrijebila. Mladja ni danas nije komplicirana osobica


kakve veze ima kompliciranost dece s izdajalicom,moje dete koje je odraslo na izdojenom mlijku je najmanje komplicirano,a ovo najmanje za kojeg sam rekla da ne želim izdajalicu nikada najkompliciranije( ili dijeli mjesto s klinkom po kompliciranosti)

mišljenja sam da to nije artikl koji se mora imati pod nus, kad zatreba može se dost brzo nać.

ja sam imala ( imam još uvijek u ormaru)  (kršitelj koda)* s njom treba znat, ja sam zdrobila jednu dok nisam naučila.

----------


## jelena.O

> Kroz cjeli dan izdojim oko pola litre mlijeka,


sadova cifra nije nimalo zanemariva ,ja sam u najboljoj fazi znala izdojiti do litru

----------


## Ginger

jelena pa Anci se zafrkava, nije postavila znanstvenu tezu  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ja sam ozbiljna  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> Ja sam ozbiljna


 :Laughing: 

onda objasni jeleni svoju tezu  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

A moje su stvarno zahebane pa ti podrzavaju teoriju  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

Ak ce ici u rodililiste gdje je rooming in i s bebom bude sve ok ne treba joj.
ako ide u neku od bolnica gdje bebe odnosi i hrane po noci adaptiranim mogla bi joj zatrebati u bolnici.
valjda zna gdje ide....

Sto se tice ne bivanja doma kad beba treba jesti, meni je rjesenje je vise-manje uvijek bilo da vodim mali priljepak sa sobom iako sam uredno imala izdajalicu. npr sjecam se moje mame koju sam izvukla s posla da sece mladjeg s 2 mjeseca po parkiralistu punom snijega dok sam ja na sistematskom i sl  :Grin:

----------


## snupi

nisam kupila elektricnu  jos stiscem rucnu a za dva mjeseca imamo 10 mjeseci!

----------


## Apsu

Ja se stvarno divim svima mamama koje ne doje nego izdajaju. I to još ručnom izdajalicom!  Ja ne vjerujem da bi to ikad mogla  :psiholog:

----------


## jelena.O

dođeš u grif,ako misliš da je to jedino kaj dete može i smije jest, moj nije htio jest ništ ni adaptirana ni cicu ( posle sam skužila da je imao razloga za cicu), ali kad sam sanirala svoj problem nije htio ni blizu cice uvijek vrištao, tomi je bio jedini način da ga nahranim.  da sam tad nala neke stvari koje sad znam, a skužila sam tek to posle 4.5godine kad mi se javil isti problem s drugim detetom,vratila bi ga na cicu,ovak je bilo kak je bilo, radi toga sam drugo hranila na žlicu samo dok sam sanirala isti problem, s trećim nisam željela ni izdajat,cical je skoro3godine, drugo i treće su alergičari, gdi sam ja morala prilagoditi svoju prehranu njima. 
deca su uvijek bila uz mene i ovaj kojem sam izdajala intenzivno ,a i ostali.

snupi,nisam skužila koji je bio tvoj problem da si morala počet izdajat?

----------


## Apsu

Koji je razlog/problem da dijete nece cicu? Nisam nikad cula pa me zanima..

----------


## snupi

Moj problem je taj kaj mola mala ljencinica nije prihvatila sisu od prvog dana, pokusala sam sve poze , drzala je sisu u ustima i nije ju htjela povuci. Nisam je imala hrabrosti izgladniti, vec u rodilistu su ju naucili na flasicu, tak da smo na izdojenog na flasicu.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam imala urino infekciju, pa mu nije pasalo, ali bio je problem da nije htio ni zamjenu.posle kad sam rješila urino infekciju je htio moje mlijeko ali ne iz cice,uvijek bi dobil fraze. jedini način sam tad našla da sam počela izdajati, bil je star 2.5 mjeseca.

ista priča je bila s klinkom, nju sam par dana hranila na žlicu, isto baš nije htjela jest, ali iz iskustva sam znala kaj trebam radit,ona je polse normalno cicala još 2.5godine, tad je imala 2,5 mjeseca.

*snupi*, a jel bi možda htjelčase rješiti flašice i nastaviti cicati,možda bi uspjela.

----------


## snupi

ne jer cim izvadim sisu dok se izdajam bjezi  od nje , kao da ima neku fobiju.

----------


## jelena.O

a jel si probala po noći, ili dok spava?

----------


## snupi

sve, sretna sam sto smo i tak dugo izdrzali sa izdajalicom. I sretna sam sto je prihvatila dohranu.Imamo 8 kg kila i nesto sitno imali bi i malo vise ali nas crijevna pogodila i 75 cm, zdrava napredna i samo sto ne prohoda!

----------


## Kaae

> Koji je razlog/problem da dijete nece cicu? Nisam nikad cula pa me zanima..


Najcesce je problem vrlo privremene prirode ali se, nazalost, pogresnim pristupom dovede do toga da se dijete navikne na bocicu i da vise ne zeli ni pokusati prihvatiti bradavicu (duda na bocici curi, neovisno o proizvodjacu i natpisima s kojima se prodaje, a na sisi treba raditi). Ponekad ni nema problema, ali ga napravi rodiliste ili nepriprepremljen/pogresno pripremljen roditelj. 

Trajniji, ali uglavnom takodjer rjesivi problemi su mala porodjajna tezina (nedonoscad, uglavnom), urodjene mane (ponekad djeca sa srcanim problemima jednostavno nemaju snage sisati), skraceni frenulum (na jeziku ili usni) i jos mozda pokoji problem slicne vrste. Ima zena s ravnim i uvucenim bradavicama, ali ni to nije trajan problem u velikoj vecini slucajeva (no pretvara se u takav, opet, pogresnim pristupom).

Vrlo, vrlo rijetka situacija je dijete bez problema i majka bez problema i ekskluzivno izdajanje (u vecini slucajeva koje ja poznajem, radilo se o ocevima (!) koji su smatrali da je tako bolje jer svi znaju sto i koliko dijete jede, onima koji bi inzistirali na hranjenju bebe i opcenito ponekim kontrol freakovima).

----------


## Kaae

> nisam kupila elektricnu  jos stiscem rucnu a za dva mjeseca imamo 10 mjeseci!


Ha, svaka cast! Ja sam izdajala oko mjesec dana, iza svakog podoja, dvostrukom elektricnom izdajalicom, a mrzila sam je iz dna duse. Imala sam i rucnu, ali s njom nisam nikad napravila nista. Da ne pricam o izdajanju rukom.

----------


## jelena.O

je i ja sam bila sretna kaj je htio izdojeno,
 jer on stvarno nije ništ htio jesti 2-3 dana,posle toga je hospitaliziran, a ni tam nije htio ništ, svašta su mu nudili, jeo bi povremeno kaj sam izdojila, u isto vrijeme sam i ja bila u bolnici, ali na drugom odjelu i tam su me liječili.  On je bio male porošđajne težine ali je dobro prihvatio cicu, s tri tjedna je završio u bolnici s urino infekcijom,ustanovljena mu je tad srćana mana,ali je jako puno tam jeo i u 2 tjedna skupio 700 gr, jedino dete koje je skroz cicalo.

Njemu je šterkala i dohrana, s godinu je imao 8300 gr, 

kod mene je bio stvarno problem kad je on vriuštao i trgao se kad bi vidio cicu,i našla sam jedino utjehu u flašici, da je bilo tada nekog sa strane da uvidi problemi pokaže i neke druge strane možda bi ga vratila, ali nije. Bilo i prošlo, ali sqam zato s klinkomj sve apsolvirala i bila presretna kad sam je vratila na cicu.

----------


## Apsu

Ček, imala si urino infekciju i zato je odbijao dojku?
Prije kojih mjesec dana sam i ja imala infekciju, mislila sam da ima štrajk dojenja ...

----------


## jelena.O

Je ali ja samto tek povezala kad mi je drugo isto počelo odbijati cicu
Napominjem da u mom slučaju okolina a ni dokrori nisu smatrali da je to važno pa sam zahvaljujući svojoj tvrdoglavosti uspjela u prehrani svoje dece, okolina je bila odma za flapice u sva tri slučaja, ali ko njih sluša

----------

